# Obsolescence programmée pour Imac sous Icloud?



## Yul974 (2 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Adepte d'Apple depuis longtemps, je suis sous un Imac dit Obsolète par Apple...
Voici la configuration de mon Mac qui fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à début septembre..
iMac (21.5-inch, Mid 2011)
Processeur 2,7 GHz Intel Core i5
Mémoire 12 Go 1333 MHz DDR3

Bien sûr, quand j'appelle L'assistance Apple, on me répond que tout conseil sera payant du à l'obsolescence de mon Mac...
car depuis, impossible de faire redescendre ou remonter vers le "nuage" aussi bien les photos que l'Icloud drive.
Plus aucune mise à jour ne se fait, L'iMAC reste bloqué sur xxxx photos à transférer, aucune photo prise par mon Ipad ou mon Iphone n'arrive sur mon IMAC, alors qu'elle sont bien arrivées sur Icloud.com. Même soucis pour Icloud Drive... aucun fichier crée sur mon Imac n'est renvoyé vers Icloud drive et donc vers mes appareils.

Merci de votre aide à tous!
Je précise que j'ai déjà réparer le photothèque, déconnecter/reconnecter Icloud....


----------

